# long island



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

any word open, qual


----------



## Peconic Baypeakes (Mar 28, 2010)

Derby is finished:

1st #8 Susan Metka - Key
2nd #13 Mark Mosher - Spike
3rd #10 John Lash -Lb.
4th #3 Phyllis McGinn - River
RJam #7 Sammie Thompson - Jesse Jane
Jam #1 Mark Mosher - Indy
Jam #2 Heather Horton - Ace
Jam #4 Kenneth Eckhardt - Toot

Didn't get the call back from the Open, they will be starting over at Bill Thompson's in the morning. Amateur will be starting at 8am and Qualifying will be starting at 10am.

Katherine


----------



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

thank you any word from the open would be great !


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Well all righty! Congratulations to Sue and Key on the Derby win! That's great. 
John, you've been rackin up the Derby points with LB, way to go!
Reserve Jam for Jessie, good going Dr Sammie!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah Sammy and Heather!!!!!


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

WAY TO GO Sue & Key and Sammie & Jessie!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Peconic Baypeakes (Mar 28, 2010)

Open Placements are as follows:

1st - 47 - Ed Forry - Jag
2nd - 10 - Rex Bell - Reverend
3rd - 3 - Bill Thompson - Dipper
4th - 45- Rick Millheim - Fergie
RJam - 57 - Mark Mosher - George
Jam -17 - Dolores Smith - Garth
Jam - 48 - Newt Cropper - Striker



Amateur Callbacks - Sunday, 8am start at quarry - water blinds

1,3,5,17,19,20,22,27,28,31,32,34,35,37,39,40,48

Qualifying Callbacks - Sunday, 8am start at ditchfields - water marks

1,2,5,8,11,14,17,18,19

See you all there and congrats to our winners  good luck to the rest of our participants 

Katherine


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Peconic Baypeakes said:


> Open Placements are as follows:
> 
> 1st - 47 - Ed Forry - Jag
> 2nd - 10 - Rex Bell - Reverend
> ...


Congratulations to new FC Coastal Midlife Drive Time, Dan Lawler and Ed Forry!!!!!

Congratulations also to Bill Thompson and Dipper on their third place finish. Dipper turned 12 this week.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Dan !!!!!! Wwell earned

Ed's truck has been hot


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats to my good friend Dan. Jag was awsome in the last series. Congrats to Ed Forry also.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

YardleyLabs said:


> Congratulations to new FC Coastal Midlife Drive Time, Dan Lawler and Ed Forry!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations also to Bill Thompson and Dipper on their third place finish. Dipper turned 12 this week.



Ditto... Congrats Dan & Ed Forry. As well as, Bill Thompson and Dipper.

Congrats to Phyllis and River in the Derby.


Barb


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Rex Bell and the Rev.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

All I know about AM is Bart Clark won with Hoot and Newt Cropper got 2nd with Getty and Bart and Newt got 3rd & 4th also.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone have the Qual results?


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats Dan! I can say I knew ya when......


Congrats Bart......Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Peconic Baypeakes (Mar 28, 2010)

Results of the Am:

1st 39 Barton Clark Hoot
2nd 34 Newt Cropper Getty
3rd 1 Newt Cropper Striker
4th 5 Barton Clark Tank
RJam 40 Alex Abraham Star
Jam 19 Sandi McCourt Loader
Jam 37 Tim Mueller Tea
Jam 48 Michael L. Coutu Ebony

Results of the Qual:

1st 19 Missy Lemoi Colt
2nd 18 Dan Rice Grace
3rd 2 Bill Thompson Rocky
4th 1 Ed Forry or Chad Reedy Storm
RJam 5 John Baitinger Willie
Jam 11 Bill Thompson Molly
Jam 14 Kristen Hoffman Bitsy

Congrats to all and Thank You to our judges, workers, participants and the pups for coming to the LIRFTC's fall FT and THANK YOU to Hank McNeil and Bill Thompson for the use of their incredible properties to host our events 

Katherine


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Thank you everyone for the congrats, I really appreciate it...

Congrats to everyone who placed and finished.........


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bait and Willie!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Bait and Willie!


Congratulations!! 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

YardleyLabs said:


> Congratulations to new FC Coastal Midlife Drive Time, Dan Lawler and Ed Forry!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations also to Bill Thompson and Dipper on their third place finish. Dipper turned 12 this week.


Always a Very Special Congratulations to a new FC!

Also, Huge Congratulations to Bill Thompson and "Dipper"... (steak for his dinner?  ..very impressive!) 

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Bait and Willie!


Thanks, pom-pom girls! 
But, the real Congrats go to the 4 that finished ahead of me. They ran great trials! We finished in very good company. Felt fortunate to finish in that pack. (Especially after pulling a huge H.E. in the AM  ) Was also glad to see Missy get her young dog, Colt QAA.
Jim McGinley and John Fallon did an awesome job of judging! From setting up great tests, to keeping it fair and fun! And, I'd still be saying it even If I didn't finish! It was that good of a weekend, at the trial. Actually heard people in the gallery saying what a nice Q and nice weekend it was. Was good to be there. 
Other good stories were Dan Lawler getting an FC on his dog, handled by Ed Forry. True gentlemen of the sport! Speaking of that, there was Bill Thompson getting third in the Open with Dipper. Dipper just turned 12 the other day. Not too shabby huh? 
The club was great, the workers were great (as they always are) the weather was great. The grounds were great. (Thanks to the landowners) Sorry I had to bail out early Sunday.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Bait said:


> Thanks, pom-pom girls!
> But, the real Congrats go to the 4 that finished ahead of me. They ran great trials! We finished in very good company. Felt fortunate to finish in that pack. (Especially after pulling a huge H.E. in the AM  ) Was also glad to see Missy get her young dog, Colt QAA.
> Jim McGinley and John Fallon did an awesome job of judging! From setting up great tests, to keeping it fair and fun! And, I'd still be saying it even If I didn't finish! It was that good of a weekend, at the trial. Actually heard people in the gallery saying what a nice Q and nice weekend it was. Was good to be there.
> Other good stories were Dan Lawler getting an FC on his dog, handled by Ed Forry. True gentlemen of the sport! Speaking of that, there was Bill Thompson getting third in the Open with Dipper. Dipper just turned 12 the other day. Not too shabby huh?
> The club was great, the workers were great (as they always are) the weather was great. The grounds were great. (Thanks to the landowners) Sorry I had to bail out early Sunday.


Congrats Willie and Bait!!!! And also to all the other finishers!!!! Sounds like a really nice trial, one I'm really sorry to have missed.


----------



## wingbeat (Jun 27, 2008)

Big congrats to Dan, Ed, and Jag.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

wingbeat said:


> Big congrats to Dan, Ed, and Jag.


Thanks Jon..........


----------

